# Lecithin & Niacin



## RexStunnahH (Oct 13, 2004)

I was in the gym yesterday,I went into the sauna to kick it after my workout.Anyways,This guy starts talkin to me about how he is changing his life and he was losing alot of weight and he wasn't using any fat burners.He told me he uses Lecithin and Niacin and a thing called guggulesterone(don't know how to spell it) I know Porn stars use lecithin,But I was wondering about it's effects with Fat Loss.Anybody hear of these being usefull in Fat Loss?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2004)

Niacin is good for cholesterol and triglycerides.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Lecithin is an emulsifier used in cooking and found naturally in eggs, soybean, and other foods with protein and fat. It is a good source of choline, but I can't imagine how it would aid fat loss in any significant way. Niacin provides no benefit in large amounts. As long as you get sufficient amounts, you shouldn't need to supplement more. It is an important enzyme used for making energy out of food. Gugglesterones supposedly help the thyroid keep your metabolism high.


----------

